# Best co2 system?



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

I just finished doing all this research myself ill share what i know. First and foremost lets just be clear that the co2 will only help the plants actually in the water because the co2 get dissovled in water for it to be effective, i only noted this because you said your heavy in terrariums. Anywho the best bang for your buck would be to build a regulator by buying a reg body (i just bought a victor dual stage as building is the route i decided to go) and piecing together the other stuff you would need (metering valve, solenoid, bubble counter, etc.). I went this route because its slightly cheaper and i love diy stuff and the satisfaction of making something work. However if your not into that kind of thing I believe your next bext option would be buying a preassembled reg from SuMo Regs. They have a Great regulator even tho it is only a single stage reg it is paired up with a good metering valve (Ideal). Greenleaf aquariums has a good line or regs aswell (and they seem to ship all their products at light speed) and happen to be running a 10% off coupon through the end of april. I hope this has been some help -elliot


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 2, 2008)

First off WELCOME



Joshieluv said:


> I am working with a 75g and have had aquariums my whole life. I will have about 130w T5 lighting, two bulbs with over 20,000k total. ... am familiar with the watts-per-gallon rule, but am not sure how it works with the T5's. Any help would be appreciated.


Watts per gallon doesnt really apply to T5's, some people with set-ups similar to your will have to chime in as to how much light you have but I think it is going to be high light. When you say, "two bulbs with over 20,000k total," are you adding the two bulbs together? The k rating of bulbs is a color rating basically and doesnt add up. If you have two 10,000k bulbs your light is 10,000k.



Joshieluv said:


> Hello, I did a search and didn't find anything conclusive. I am wondering what co2 system would be the best bang for my buck.


I assume by your question you mean which brand of pressurized CO2 system is the best. You really shouldnt be considering DIY CO2 with a 75G and T5's. That said, there are several different systems which all work pretty good for a great number of people. There are, as with anything, better systems than others and you typically, if buying from a good dealer, get what you pay for. Alot of the differences between the different systems comes down to personal preference and there are many people that are happy with the cheapest systems and others that wont use anything but the best.

Check out these sites:
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-systems.html
http://sumoregulator.com/

These are some of the more popular systems used around here.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Based on what I have read about other peoples' experiences and the after sale warranty and support, I would order the Aquarium plants dot com electronic regulator. It has a 3 year bumper to bumper warrany which is more than the average of 2 years you get with the others, and more important the company appears to stand behind their warranty and honor it from what I have read about others who have the regulator. By the way, I don't work for aquarium plants and get no kick back for posting this. There are some threads from other members on this forum who have purchased one and they have given it really great reviews.

This is the regulator in question.
http://www.aquariumplants.com/AquariumPlants_com_s_Electronic_Co2_Regulator_p/co2.htm


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

If you want the best one out there, a SuMo regulator would probably be your best bet. They come with Ideal needle valves, one of the top ones available, and their customer service is top notch in my experience. http://www.sumoregulator.com/
Another option is one of the many regulators on GLA, just keep an eye out for the ones with better needle valves because as most will tell you that's one of the most important parts of the regulator. http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Mike and Sergio at SuMo:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

By your post you have 130watts @10000K
I'm running Current T5 fixtures 4x54w
2x10000k
2x6700k
216w / 75g = 2.88wpg and its a lot of light to me with CO2 injection. Miss a water change or dose wrong and algae jumps right up.


----------

